# RC Plane Splash In picture



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Last weekend the model flying club I fly with held there annual Splash In event. Normally we fly from tarmac.

I thought that this picture came out fairly well. Don't think this was the way the plane was supposed to splash in!










More of the pictures can be found here. http://www.stangelomfc.co.uk/gallery/june-2012-splash-in/

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

That's the way I land on the ground! 

Great photo.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfectly timed shot.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to see you're getting on well with the camera Stevie.

Try using bust mode if you aren't already - it'll increase your chances of catching shots like the one you've posted above 

S


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks folks. Really loving the G12 Sam, when I'm taking pictures of planes etc that are moving fast or are quite a bit away from me I wish I'd went the length of a D-SLR but then I wouldn't have been able to get into the flying so happy at the same as the glass would have been putting my light out! 

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Great timing :thumb:

Whats the G12 like? 

I have considered purchasing one.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Must say that I really like it. I had been considering the Sony NEX3 before it but have no regrets with it at all. The picture quality is excellent, fast and although fairly big for a compact much easier to carry than the NEX3 would have been with the 18-55 lens. 

Stevie


----------

